# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  загрузка ОС с Usb Hdd

## krserv

Коллеги, подскажите, как можно осуществить загрузку W_XP с внешнего 
SATA HDD, который установлен в external enclosure Agestar SUB2S SATA - USB. К этому устройству идут только драйвера под W98-ME

----------


## Hulfer

В биосе поставь первое устройство, загрузка с внешних ЮСБ носителей, драйвера не нужны :)

----------


## krserv

Все поставлено, система устанавливается с СD, но после первой перезагрузки зацикливается на перезагрузках. Загружается на предустановку с USB HDD появляется индикатор загрузки в виде полосы прямоугольников снизу экрана, когда все прямоугольники изменят цвет с темного на светлый идет опять перезагрузка и так по циклу. Motherboard 865 chip, Bios обновлена. Предполагаю, что проблема именно из за того, что это не просто HDD USB, а с преобразователем SATA - USB, наверно что-то друг друга не понимает...

----------


## golubevsv

*snip12*, я бы работал вобще на работе, ага. Чем лазать по всяким time-killer'ам

----------


## Неадекватный

Хм, ну чисто в теории списать на баг венды можно, ведь ПК распознаёт и начинает загруз. А затем ОС не грузится :( ... ради теста поставьте на него Ubuntu какую нибудь и попробуйте загрузиться =) Если сработает тогда я прав...

----------


## Cheechako

Не будь эта тема _неподвижной_ уже *три года* :yes:, я бы предложил почитать: http://forum.oszone.net/printthread-53167.html
http://www.compcar.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=2386, и т.д. :confused:

----------

